# Where to winter in Florida with horses



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

My husband would like to spend three months in Florida next winter (2013). I have been the holdout as I get very bored when we are away from the farm. He said he is willing to take the horses with us as long as he is within an hour or so drive to the shore so that he can fish. We are open to most areas of Florida but would like a facility in an area that trail riding can be done right from the facility. Would also like a facility that provides at least 12 hour turnout – my horses are not used to being stall kept for 24 hours.
Any suggestions about facilities, areas to ride, etc. would be greatly appreciated – I realize that this is something that will have to planned well in advance to make it work. Thanks everyone.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I know there is one, just don;t remember exactly the name, etc.....a friend of mine is going this year for 2 months, taking her horses, a couple of friends as well with theirs, also. Looked like a beautiful place and she loves it......will have to try and find out where it is. I think it is more mid state, tho, not too near the shore.


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you. Would appreciate whatever info you can find.


----------



## bubbleslove (Mar 9, 2010)

Here is a regional forum:

FlaHorse Bulletin Board - Powered by vBulletin

I went on a trail ride with some of the ladies from that board, and there were some ladies who came in for the winter with their horses. They might have some tips for you.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

Highly recommend Fox Lea Farm located in Venice, Florida. Beautiful facility, amazing staff, and a gorgeous main barn. They have a website if you would like to google them. Venice is very close to Sarasota Florida which consists of Siesta Key Beach (I think it's the second most beautiful beach in the world?) and lido key AND Venice beach. Always a beautiful vacation spot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

The place I am boarding my horse right now would be perfect for you, but we're in SE Georgia, only about 30 minutes north of Florida. 320 acres of trails on site and a beach within 30 mins.

Either way, good thing yall are looking around early and I hope you enjoy your trip when it comes time!


----------



## pattijade (Nov 12, 2011)

I live in Morriston, Florida, not far from Ocala. Their are camp grounds across the street from the Goethe Forest. All the trails are beautiful in this area.


----------

